# Homemade Cal-Mag Recipe!



## chababuds (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey all,

So I'm in the midst of my first indoor grow and wanted to share a great homemade Cal-Mag recipe I came across and tweaked to my liking.  I perfected this out of necessity - a spontaneous mag deficiency triggered a calcium deficiency after treatment and I needed a way to rectify both problems and couldn't find a store carrying cal-mag.  Hope this helps you guys save a few bucks and organically help out your plants!

*RECIPE*

Ingredients

 - 5 or more eggshells (washed) [for calcium]
 - 1 tablespoon Epsom salt [for magnesium]
 - PH neutral water
 - 1 tablespoon Blackstrap "unsulfured" molasses (not required) [helps sweeten buds]
 - empty 1 liter bottle
 - coffee grinder 
 - baking tray 
 - funnel (if you have one)

Step 1:

Fill a pot with one liter of water and bring to a boil.  Place eggshells in the water and boil for 5-10 minutes. Remove from heat and let cool.

Step 2:

Remove eggshells from water and place on a baking tray lined with foil, making sure to save the water you boiled the eggshells in.  Place eggshells in the oven at 250 degrees Fahrenheit and bake until shells are dry (about 10 minutes).  Remove from oven and let cool.

Step 3:

Place cooled eggshells in a clean, washed coffee bean grinder.  Work in batches if need be and grind eggshells until they are a smooth powder (similar to baking soda).  Once all of the shells have been ground to a powder, put the eggshell powder back in the pot of water you saved from boiling the eggshells. Stir.

Step 4:

Put 1 tablespoon Epsom salt into the water/eggshell-powder mixture.  Stir until Epsom salt has dissolved (the eggshell powder will remain and won't dissolve.

Step 5:

Pour the water mixture (use funnel if necessary) into an empty, clean 1 liter bottle (or any sealable bottle of similar size).  To help sweeten buds and add necessary sugar, at this step I add 1 tablespoon of Blackstrap Molasses (unsulfured, I use the common "Grandma" brand sold at most supermarkets).  Once you have added the molasses, close the bottle and shake vigourously until your mixture is an even brown liquid.

Step 6:

Pour this mixture onto soil during your regular watering schedule to help any calcium/magnesium deficiency.




Hope this helped someone!  I've used this recipe multiple times on my outdoor grows and on my current indoor grow and it works every time! Saved me money on cal-mag!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

